# My Doctor thinks my Thyroid is not the issue.



## Bryan (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi,

I posted once before and really appreciate the feedback. I have the usual hypo symptoms:

Light Headed - Foggy (usually mid morning worse) Hard to concentrate.

Periodic heart throbbing (anxiety??)

No energy at all

Sensitive to heat (Great I live in Arizona)

I was on 150 mg of Levoxyl until last week when I insisted on switching to Armour. The doctor

wrote a script 90mg (is this the right amount?)

Hear are the latest lab results from September. Took a fresh batch today. Will post when received.

T4 6.6 range 4.5-12.5

T3 86 range 80-200

TSH .24 range .45-4.5

The doctor thinks my thyroid is fine and wants me to see a cardiogist and get an MRI

Any experienced feed back would help. I still think it's the thyroid. Thanks


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Your T3 is very low, as is your TSH. Something is going on with your thyroid. I would want to have any cardiac issues ruled out first, but you could benefit from some T3. Have you had any antibodies tested?


----------



## Bryan (Oct 20, 2014)

Have not requested them specifically, I did ask for him to test anything and everything to do with the thyroid on today's test. Will schedule with a cardiologist tomorrow. I can't go on feeling this way.

Thank you for responding.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Please let us know when you get your labs back. there are a lot of very knowledgeable people here who can give you more information on the specific antibodies you will want to check, as well as more/better info. on your current labs.

My guess is that you will be feeling better on Armor, as it contains T3. Google dosing Armor, to learn about the equivalent dose..


----------



## Bryan (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I switched from 125mcg of Synthroid to 90mg of Armour, but I did have to have several Armour dose increases over the next few months until I felt stabilized. I would start with the 90mg and demand for Free T3 and Free T4 tests going forward--those are the ones that will tell if you're on the right dose.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I echo the post above about requesting to get your thyroid antibodies tested. With "run-of-the-mill" hypothyroidism, you'd typically have low T3, low T4, and high TSH. But that's not what we see in your labs. That's what makes me suspect that you have antibodies.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you for the responses. I will request an antibodies test at my next Doctor appt. I am feeling a little bit better on the Armour, but am still heat sensitive and foggy headed at times, been on the Armour 12 days. Will post next lab results.


----------

